# Ipod says it's full but it's not



## Gustaffo (Nov 28, 2005)

Basically, i have a 4GB iPod mini, and 1.8GB of music in my iTunes library. However, when i connect the iPod up to my computer it tells me that it is full, despite only having the 1.8GB of music. I Don't know what is taking up the remaining space on the iPod- i have tried deleting all the music in the library and it still says that i have used 2.8GB of space. Does anybody have a solution?


----------



## -=ZeroHour=- (Aug 22, 2005)

Is this a new Ipod Mini? Are you sure it's a 4GB Mini and not a 2GB?
Are you the only one who's used it?
When you connect it to your computer, it should mount it as a harddrive under My Computer. You can browse through it to see if there's any extra files taking up space.
BECAREFUL here though.. there are stuff in there that you do not want to delete as they are software for the Ipod.
If you don't know what is what, then the best thing to do is to do a hard reset. This will clear out everything -- all your music too -- and set it to factory defaults.
I forget how to do the reset.. google it and good luck.


----------

